# [Xorg] Freeze

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Depuis ma dernière installation j'ai des freezes très fréquents sous Xfce. J'ai l'impression que c'est lié à Firefox mais je n'en suis pas certain : cela se produit souvent lors de l'ouverture de certaines pages (vidéos avec Flash, scripts qui bloquent...). C'est un freeze quasi-complet du PC : j'ai beaucoup de mal à repasser en mode console.

----------

## noobux

Salut j'ai aussi ressentis ça à un moment  et dans mon cas c'était plutot un problème de drivers (ati radeon qui buggait) j'ai du me résigner à passer au gpu intel (j'ai 2 gpus). Comme toi je n'avais aucun problème pour le cube, la 2d et les effets bureau, c'était uniquement les images et le contenu multimédia (et donc firefox) qui buggait, je pense pas que le problème vienne de firefox en lui même (ça peut être flash aussi qui bug). Je n'ai pas d'didée de comment résoudre ton problème j'apporte seulement mon témoignage (et je suis sous kde).

----------

## Neuromancien

Donc peut-être un problème avec les drivers Nvidia ?

J'essaie de supprimer le driver Nvidia pour utiliser le driver nv. J'ai lancé 

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep @world
```

 avec 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nv"
```

 et mis à jour xorg.conf avec 

```
Driver "nv"
```

. Mais je n'arrive pas à empêcher le chargement du module nvidia au démarrage. Je suis obligé de faire un 

```
modprobe -r nvidia
```

 à chaque démarrage. J'ai essayé avec 

```
blacklist nvidia
```

 sous /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, sans succès.

Xorg log

xorg.conf

----------

## Neuromancien

Bon le problème semble résolu en supprimant un fichier nvidia.ko sous /lib/modules/.

Certains connaissent-ils des problèmes avec les drivers Nvidia en amd64 ?

----------

## Neuromancien

Je suis passé au driver nouveau. Mais j'ai fréquemment des freezes lorsque l'économiseur d'écran (XScreenSaver) tourne.

----------

## Poussin

Aucun soucis avec nouveau, tant que je ne passe pas au kernel 2.6.39 (là mini freezes de quelques secondes, accompagnés d'un message d'erreur du kernel)

ps: pense à renomer ton titre, cela fait assez longtemps que tu es sur le forum que pour pouvoir créer des topics conformes du premier coup.

----------

## geekounet

C'est ennuyant de devoir le rappeller pour un ancien de 8 ans, mais peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci.

----------

